# Protective rooster?



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi fellas;

I need help on how to stop a cat from getting it's paws on my birds...
In the past few weeks a cat had started to prey on my keets, squabs and few months old chicks, and There is nothing left for the cat to eat and it had got interested in my ducks.... I definitely don't want that piece of filth to touch my poor ducks, BUT I do have a ROOSTER!! So my question is will my rooster kick the guts out of the cat next time? Even though my rooster's spurs aren't fully grown yet.
In my opinion, having a rooster to deal with that cat is better than having me to do it myself.... Since that cat won't be happy at all if I trapped it, I already have plans for it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

M.R Drake said:


> Hi fellas;
> 
> I need help on how to stop a cat from getting it's paws on my birds...
> In the past few weeks a cat had started to prey on my keets, squabs and few months old chicks, and There is nothing left for the cat to eat and it had got interested in my ducks.... I definitely don't want that piece of filth to touch my poor ducks, BUT I do have a ROOSTER!! So my question is will my rooster kick the guts out of the cat next time? Even though my rooster's spurs aren't fully grown yet.
> In my opinion, having a rooster to deal with that cat is better than having me to do it myself.... Since that cat won't be happy at all if I trapped it, I already have plans for it.


buy a gun


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

What does chicken wire not exist anymore? How can It have gotten into a secure wired area?


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

My birds free range... During the daytime from 10am in the morning to 5pm, they free range around the garden.
But let's not forget the main question....


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

If they free range that's your own choice. You know the risks. You have no right to kill somebody's pet! And if it isn't a pet, get it picked up by a shelter. Stop being such a stupid ****.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

he has the right to protect his birde


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

borderer said:


> he has the right to protect his birde


He certainly does but he does not have the right to kill someones pet to do so, certainly seeing as there are other options.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Protect with a large enclosure. Not to kill somebody else's animal. If you have free ranging birds it is your job to have preventative measures in place for predators.
What's he going to do when another cat comes along? And another?
Stop being an inconsiderate little gobshite and try other options first.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

people should conrol there pets


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

borderer said:


> people should conrol there pets


How do you expect someone to control a cat that goes outside? :confused1:

If the owner was made aware of what the cat was doing then they would at least be able to attempt to take preventative (sp?) measures.

Do you honestly believe this cat should be brutally killed because its doing what comes naturally and when there are much better options? :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

if cats are allowed to wander about then they are classed as vermin just like the fox


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

borderer said:


> if cats are allowed to wander about then they are classed as vermin just like the fox


Foxes arent considered vermin because they wander around hon...


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

PurpleCrow said:


> Foxes arent considered vermin because they wander around hon...


 no its becouse they are born  killers just like cats


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

borderer said:


> no its becouse they are born  killers just like cats


Killer doesnt equal vermin either...


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

By that token you're vermin too then. Just an observation


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

Shrap said:


> By that token you're vermin too then. Just an observation


:lol::lol:


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

KILLING??? Whoa, hold your horses! Who said that I'll kill it? With PLANS I mean that if I managed to trap it I will release it MILES and MILES away from my home and that is a street cat not anyone's cat.
Even though Im not planning on killing it, but I still want it away.. If a fox had managed to attack your pets you will either poison it or shoot it or if not both in the same time.... And street cats are plague and filthy vermins and I won't tolerate it around my home any more, I will hunt it down if it drived me to it.


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

i have a cockerel that im looking to re home now he has had the local cats at the end of the day if the cat is stupid enough to come in my garden then it better be able to look after itself as the cockerel will do his and protect his hen with his life and he will have me as aback up if i have anything cats or foxs or seagulls coming after my foul they will removed asap


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Borderer said to get a gun.... Sorry 

If it's a stray then phone a shelter, if it's feral then I'd go for trapping and relocating. 
And i watched a dog kill my cat when i was young, and i've seen foxes chase cats, and they've tried to catch my cats before. I would never ever poison a fox, or shoot it. I wouldn't blame a predator for that, I let my cats out and I know the risks involved from foxes and cars etc. Just like you let your birds free range, you know the risks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

Shrap said:


> Borderer said to get a gun.... Sorry
> 
> If it's a stray then phone a shelter, if it's feral then I'd go for trapping and relocating.
> And i watched a dog kill my cat when i was young, and i've seen foxes chase cats, and they've tried to catch my cats before. I would never ever poison a fox, or shoot it. I wouldn't blame a predator for that, I let my cats out and I know the risks involved from foxes and cars etc. Just like you let your birds free range, you know the risks.


if you have a gun they are not at risk they are safe


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

Guys guys calm down...
The question is WILL MY ROOSTER ATTACK THAT DAMN CAT?
I called animal control, but no luck so far...
Bigdaddy you are planning to re home a rooster that will kick the guts out of a cat? Why would you do that?


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

i posted on another thread you started it all depends on the breed of the cockerel to weather it will see a cat off?

they are all diffrent some will defend to the death others couldnt care less and as long as they are ok thats fine 

the reason mine is looking for a new is he is very bositrous and my 4 year cant go in with them and as she wants to get involved with foul im getting rid of all my large foul and replace them with bantams


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

bigdaddy said:


> i posted on another thread you started it all depends on the breed of the cockerel to weather it will see a cat off?
> 
> they are all diffrent some will defend to the death others couldnt care less and as long as they are ok thats fine
> 
> the reason mine is looking for a new is he is very bositrous and my 4 year cant go in with them and as she wants to get involved with foul im getting rid of all my large foul and replace them with bantams


make a nice dinner:thumbup:


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi mr drake

It is worth a try by getting a cockeral it should work as they can be aggresive, 
I had an aggresive sex link chicken once that grew up one of my ducks, when it got older it started to bully my other ducks chasing them round the garden at one point we thought it was a cockeral as it was that big at such a young age and acted like one. so i gave it my mate I spoke to him yesterday and said you cant go near it as it pecks hims plus it likes to catchs mice.

If the cockeral dont work then buy a fox to kill the cat then once its killed it you can shot the fox.


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

chickenrun said:


> Hi bigdaddy
> 
> It is worth a try by getting a cockeral it should work as they can be aggresive,
> I had an aggresive sex link chicken once that grew up one of my ducks, when it got older it started to bully my other ducks chasing them round the garden at one point we thought it was a cockeral as it was that big at such a young age and acted like one. so i gave it my mate I spoke to him yesterday and said you cant go near it as it pecks hims plus it likes to catchs mice.
> ...


its m.r drake thats got the problem with the cats


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

bigdaddy said:


> its m.r drake thats got the problem with the cats


Im such a clown haha :lol:


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

This is my rooster..
Sorry for the turned pic but can't get it straight.... Can anyone tell what breed is this rooster?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

M.R Drake said:


> This is my rooster..
> Sorry for the turned pic but can't get it straight.... Can anyone tell what breed is this rooster?


its a roasting rooster:thumbup:


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

M.R Drake said:


> This is my rooster..
> Sorry for the turned pic but can't get it straight.... Can anyone tell what breed is this rooster?


looks like you have a welsummer there mate


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

the welsummers is not really a aggressive bird they are normaly nice natured birds and can be handled well


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

and if you look on the corn flakes boxs you will see that the cockerel on there is a welsummer:thumbup:


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh great looks like someone is going to be on the dinner table soon.


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

Yum Yum :thumbup:


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

M.R Drake said:


> Oh great looks like someone is going to be on the dinner table soon.


tyr and home him they are good temperd so you may find some one who wants him

i have the oppersit problem my rhode island is a evil sod and i cant find any one to have him so he will probley end up on the table 
which is a shame as he is a stunning bird


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

bigdaddy said:


> tyr and home him they are good temperd so you may find some one who wants him
> 
> i have the oppersit problem my rhode island is a evil sod and i cant find any one to have him so he will probley end up on the table
> which is a shame as he is a stunning bird


Just what mr drake is looking for


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

EXACTLY!! I wish if I can have your rooster bigdaddy... What breeds of roosters that are aggressive and BAD mannered?


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

What about getting a couple of geese?


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

chickenrun said:


> What about getting a couple of geese?


Geese? Why will I need these for?
But I do have Ducks!! Magpies and Muscovy!


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Geese are excellent at guarding. I'd rather take on a guard dog than a guard goose!!!


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

M.R Drake said:


> EXACTLY!! I wish if I can have your rooster bigdaddy... What breeds of roosters that are aggressive and BAD mannered?


where abouts are you?
im looking for a new home for mine as my daughter cant go in with them while he is here

he is free to a good home and needs to be more free range then he will be happier

pm me if you want


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

rhode island reds are the nasty ones they have a bit of a bad name as they have a evil side to them


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

I wish if I can have him!!
But I live in Dubai ( UAE).. And I have no I idea how I'm gonna get him or where.....


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

M.R Drake said:


> I wish if I can have him!!
> But I live in Dubai ( UAE).. And I have no I idea how I'm gonna get him or where.....


You could come over on a plane then put him in a suitcase then go back home :lol:


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

Lol!... If I can't get a protective rooster then I'll have to deal with that cat myself, and it ain't gonna be pretty.


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

bit to far away for me to drop him off then 

think the easy thing to do is just shoot them quick simple and puts kills them out right


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm just a 17 years old, how am I gonna get a gun?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

M.R Drake said:


> I'm just a 17 years old, how am I gonna get a gun?


buy a catapult use lead shot nearly as good as a gun i use one for pheasant:thumbup:


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

Great idea!
Or maybe just a sling shot!


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

M.R drake is talking about a wild cat not a pet one so is a different matter anyway if pet cat killed one of my ducks i will deal with it in a lightly matter as it shouldnt be in my garden for one, still not the point you was swearing and i dont want my daughter seeing it,

If you dont like what people are writing dont read it ....simples


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Can't decide if I like it or not until I've read it, and the same should go for you and your daughter 
You're right though, I shouldn't have sworn, this is a family forum.
And I really couldn't care less if it's a pet cat or a feral one, is it supposed to know what garden boundaries are?
You should be sensible enough to cat proof your garden if you want to have free range birds. 
There are much more humane ways to deal with pests than killing it.

M.R.Drake - "it won't be pretty" - ??? How is relocating it going to not be pretty? Or have you changed your mind and would like to kill it now?


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

Shrap said:


> Can't decide if I like it or not until I've read it, and the same should go for you and your daughter
> You're right though, I shouldn't have sworn, this is a family forum.
> And I really couldn't care less if it's a pet cat or a feral one, is it supposed to know what garden boundaries are?
> You should be sensible enough to cat proof your garden if you want to have free range birds.
> ...


I dont agree with killing any animals except fish if they are called animals as i do trout fishing, i wont even kill any of my ducks for the pot. If a cat used to come in my garden i used to throw stones near them never hit them just to scare them off, but since my ducks roam all of my garden the only cat that comes in my garden is my mum and dads as they live 2 doors away.

mitch


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

Shrap said:


> Can't decide if I like it or not until I've read it, and the same should go for you and your daughter
> You're right though, I shouldn't have sworn, this is a family forum.
> And I really couldn't care less if it's a pet cat or a feral one, is it supposed to know what garden boundaries are?
> You should be sensible enough to cat proof your garden if you want to have free range birds.
> ...


Like chickenrun said..... If you don't like don't read it!
And who are you to tell people the wright from wrong, and watch your language next time, there might be children in the forum.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

How can killing something be right if you are able to relocate it? If you choose to go down that route, that's your decision, but it just makes you bloodthirsty and uncaring.
And clearly you glossed over the part where I apologised for swearing, and you obviously missed the first line as well. To dislike something, I have to read it first, otherwise, how would I know?
Why are you intent on killing the cat? I assume, if you weren't, you would have said so in response to my last post.


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

this has got a bit out of hand at the end of the day the top and bottom of it is he is wants to protect his birds from being killed and he should do that as its his land so if the cats keep coming back after they have been scared away then kill them simple if i have any wild animals come after my brids i would do the same simple 

every one is diffrent at the end of the day some people can do it iothers cant 
its down the person at the end of the day to do what they feel is right 

theres no need to get slaged off just because he asked for advise on the situation 

at the end of the day they are just animals not people 
we are higher up in the food chain


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

bigdaddy said:


> this has got a bit out of hand at the end of the day the top and bottom of it is he is wants to protect his birds from being killed and he should do that as its his land so if the cats keep coming back after they have been scared away then kill them simple if i have any wild animals come after my brids i would do the same simple
> 
> every one is diffrent at the end of the day some people can do it iothers cant
> its down the person at the end of the day to do what they feel is right
> ...


Arrogance and self importance at its best 

If there are more humane ways of solving the problem why not use those? It's got nothing to do with being higher up on the bleeding food chain


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

they are your views i have mine like i said you do what you think is right i will do what i think is right 

at the end of the day i will protect the animals i keep SIMPLE

anyway its not me that has the problem


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

bigdaddy said:


> they are your views i have mine like i said you do what you think is right i will do what i think is right
> 
> at the end of the day i will protect the animals i keep SIMPLE
> 
> anyway its not me that has the problem


Again I ask why not use the more humane options?


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

if they are running wild then they will keep coming back and he will keep loseing his birds so save the hassles and stress to his flock with the cats getting in again and again just kill them 

then the problems gose away brids are happy owner is happy and no flea ridden wild cats running around causeing trouble


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

bigdaddy said:


> if they are running wild then they will keep coming back and he will keep loseing his birds so save the hassles and stress to his flock with the cats getting in again and again just kill them
> 
> then the problems gose away brids are happy owner is happy and no flea ridden wild cats running around causeing trouble


The OP only refers to one cat - catch it and hand it to a rescue center. Humane, easy to do and means that the cat will then either be rehomed or PTS. Even being PTS is better than being mauled.


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

for a start he is not even in the country and where did i say it would be mauled?????????????

i didnt if it had to be killed it would be done clean quick and propley with a shot to head 

sorry but you dont no me or anything about me and seems like your putting words into my mouth i work diffrent to you 

and whats the point in taking a wild cat to the rescue center as they wont re home just pts 

so then your wasting there money which they probley dont have a lot and wasting there time when you could do it yourself just as easy 

its a bloody animal not a human 

animals are bred to be killed to feed the humans what is every ones problem years ago before all the naby pamby crap every one would be the same 

its do gooders gone mad


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

bigdaddy said:


> for a start he is not even in the country and where did i say it would be mauled?????????????
> 
> i didnt if it had to be killed it would be done clean quick and propley with a shot to head
> 
> ...


Untwist your knickers before you strangle yourself 

A cat will be mauled by a rooster, thats if we're still talking about the OPs post or are we having a different conversation now?

If this problem cat cannot be dealt with by removal (alive!) then I never said dealing it in a less humane way wasnt appropriate. I was merely stating that there was no reason NOT to use the humane ways.

I'm not a vegetarian, I'm not against the killing of animals, I'm not a namby pamby nor a do gooder. I just prefer humane methods to inhumane ones.

An animal is a life, taking it shouldnt be done lightly, certainly when its for our own convenience, rather than necessity.


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

PurpleCrow said:


> Untwist your knickers before you strangle yourself
> 
> A cat will be mauled by a rooster, thats if we're still talking about the OPs post or are we having a different conversation now?
> 
> ...


so if the cockerel did what come natural and proteceted his flock and killed the cat would that be wrong?

in my eyes i dont think it is as the cat is wild and is hunting so its taking a chance on its choosen quarry

the cat may get lucky and take the cockerel but thats the risk

same as a lion hunting in the wild they run the risk of getting hurt or killed its nature at it best


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

bigdaddy said:


> so if the cockerel did what come natural and proteceted his flock and killed the cat would that be wrong?
> 
> in my eyes i dont think it is as the cat is wild and is hunting so its taking a chance on its choosen quarry
> 
> ...


Then what right does the OP have to protect his flock by dealing with the cat himself?


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

LOOK do you keep chickens or ducks etc if you do fair enough you will understand the work that go into them and the cost of them 

if you dont why are you sticking your nose in to something that has gone from a genuine question to just a stupid post that has no point at all 

like i have posted you seem to keep having a pop at me not sure why as i dont no you and from what i have read of your post i dont really want to 

i offer my advise on things i no about not just jump in and think i no everything


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

bigdaddy said:


> LOOK do you keep chickens or ducks etc if you do fair enough you will understand the work that go into them and the cost of them
> 
> if you dont why are you sticking your nose in to something that has gone from a genuine question to just a stupid post that has no point at all
> 
> ...


Apologies for having an opinion that isnt the same as yours. It's a shame I cant have a discussion with you as it seems every post I make in reply to you is some sort of attack on you personally. You've yet to give me any reasoning to your views other than that humans are worth more than animals. I've yet to see a response to my question regarding using more humane methods instead of inhumane ones, which I would like to hear.


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

right from the top 

what is the point in trapping the cat and then letting it go again ???

it will see the foul as a easy meal as they are in a contained area so will go back for easy pickings

2nd the op dose NOT have a cockerel that will look after the flock so he is looseing his birds to the cat at HIS cost 

they are ina diffrent country not the UK so the laws may differ from ours over here 

and again like i said but you seemed to have ignored 

as the cat is WILD 99% or rehoming places will put them tosleep as they wont be able to find them home and the cat wouldnt cope with being locked in anyway 

and it would waste the rescuses time and money but taking the cat there 
and as every one keeps saying they are gfull and need to home cats so why bring cat in they will be killed any way????????

look at the end of the day like have i already said you would do it diffrent that is the way i would do and i stand by that and dont care what any one else thinks all the animals i have are very well cared for and looked after and want for nothing 

so if it was me that had this problem which i DONT
i would kill the cat/s to stop any stress or suffring to my animals simple


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

> right from the top
> 
> what is the point in trapping the cat and then letting it go again ???


None whatsoever, other than to get the cat extra, extra hungry :lol:



> 2nd the op dose NOT have a cockerel that will look after the flock so he is looseing his birds to the cat at HIS cost


As soon as it became apparent that there was a problem cat preventative measures should have been taken until the cat was dealt with. This would have prevented the loss of livestock and subsequent (sp?) money.



> they are ina diffrent country not the UK so the laws may differ from ours over here


Whats laws and countries got to do with it? 



> and again like i said but you seemed to have ignored
> 
> as the cat is WILD 99% or rehoming places will put them tosleep as they wont be able to find them home and the cat wouldnt cope with being locked in anyway
> 
> ...


I completely agree with you - it would essentially be a waste of the rescue centers money (which is scarce) as the likelihood is that they would put the animal to sleep. I simply stated that it was the more humane option, not the cheapest.



> look at the end of the day like have i already said you would do it diffrent that is the way i would do and i stand by that and dont care what any one else thinks all the animals i have are very well cared for and looked after and want for nothing


I've never said you were a bad owner, actually none of my points have been about you personally, directed at you but not the way you care for your animals so I dont understand why this is coming into it?



> so if it was me that had this problem which i DONT
> i would kill the cat/s to stop any stress or suffring to my animals simple


This makes no difference as to whether I can post my view on the matter.

The cat does need to be dealt with - there is no question of that. If this means that less humane action needs to be taken then so be it. The numerous lives of healthy livestock should take precedance over the life of a likely diseased cat.


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

so thats sorted then we agree on some things and not others :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

bigdaddy said:


> so thats sorted then we agree on some things and not others :thumbup:


:thumbup: Exactly!


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

It's great that both of you had worked it out!
I brought traps but the cat won't enter.
I used citrus peels to keep it away, didn't work.
Scare it away, still comes back.
Thrown my shoe at it and it hit it, but it still comes back.
It's like everything I do won't keep that rotten piece of filthy furball out!
Are there any other ways that might work that I DIDNT TRY THEM?


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Not that I can think of! I'm assuming you baited the traps and left them out for at least a few days to a week?
If after that nothing comes of it, then go for it. It would have prevented all this arguing if you had already said you'd tried more humane ways!!
And bigdaddy, he wasn't going to trap it and release it in the same spot 
If released far away the likelihood is it wouldn't find it's way back.

But yes, if you have exhausted all other avenues then I don't see the problem with shooting it. Just wanted to know why everyone was so bl**dy trigger happy with another life.


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

im not trigger happy


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

Where have i been while all this has been kicking off haha oh yeah work hehe, 
Im surprised the mods havnt locked this tread yet haha. 

M.R drake best thing to do is put some anti freeze in some water that will deal with it if its wants a drink but dont let any of your animals drink from it haha. Only joking im not getting involved Im GOOD boy


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

chickenrun said:


> Where have i been while all this has been kicking off haha oh yeah work hehe,
> Im surprised the mods havnt locked this tread yet haha.
> 
> M.R drake best thing to do is put some anti freeze in some water that will deal with it if its wants a drink but dont let any of your animals drink from it haha. Only joking im not getting involved Im GOOD boy


OMG you cant do that thats not the best way :lol::lol:


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

Shrap said:


> Not that I can think of! I'm assuming you baited the traps and left them out for at least a few days to a week?
> If after that nothing comes of it, then go for it. It would have prevented all this arguing if you had already said you'd tried more humane ways!!
> And bigdaddy, he wasn't going to trap it and release it in the same spot
> If released far away the likelihood is it wouldn't find it's way back.
> ...


That cat is unstoppable 
Of course I baited the trap and waited... But no luck.
Any help would be appreciated.
I also have a male guinea fowl that had dominated the whole flock! Even my rooster is sooooo afraid of it!
Will he do the trick?


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

I know you can get these things that emit a high pitched sound which cats are supposed to hate and stay away from. Not sure if it would affect chickens though lol?
And antifreeze is a horribley cruel way to kill something.


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Shrap said:


> I know you can get these things that emit a high pitched sound which cats are supposed to hate and stay away from. Not sure if it would affect chickens though lol?
> And antifreeze is a horribley cruel way to kill something.


My Grandparents had one of those high pitched things to stop cats coming into their garden (they have an array of beautiful wild birds that nest in their garden) but it made no difference so if you do try one make sure you keep the reciept!


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

I suppose it probably wouldn't make a difference when there's food that tempting around...


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

Cool... Where can I get that thing?


----------

